# Looking for game art designers



## R2DJ (May 2, 2010)

Nothing major! I'm making a C# game as coursework and the game will be based off the game Space Invaders so I'm looking for people that can make the following images:
A "doomed outer space" background - as if the space is already invaded. This will be my game's BG.
A character ship - slightly gleaming with light a la the "chosen one to beat the Invaders". Make this ship a bit wide as well so it is more vulnerable to attacks.
Enemy ship 1 - dark-ish looking ship
Enemy ship 2 - same design as 1 but slightly bigger (these ships will appear as player progresses in game)
Enemy ship 3 - "champion ship" - make it tinier than ship 1 but not too tiny. This will serve as the "hardest ship to hit" and this ship should look like it's a "pain in the ass to hit"
Character weapon shot - a thin white strip of line that represents the character's shooting
Enemy weapon shot - color should be a thicker strip of bright red line that will represent all enemy's shots
I would hugely appreciate whoever would do all of this for me. I need it for my games and I want to use as much "user-created content" as I can (I'm using my own voice for sound effects) Also, please make sure that the images are not too big nor too small - just like the size of what the ships/enemies look like in Space Invaders or any other game. 

Also, it has to be a PNG/GIF file and transparent.

Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## naglaro00 (May 2, 2010)

Question:
Does it have to be the sprite itself or just some art?
I'm not saying I'm making them, but *maybe* I'll try to if I have the time.


----------



## R2DJ (May 2, 2010)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> Question:
> Does it have to be the sprite itself or just some art?
> I'm not saying I'm making them, but *maybe* I'll try to if I have the time.


Just designs but with good quality as I'm using it for a game. I prefer it being made on a transparent background.

And yes if you have the time, please do make it


----------



## Berthenk (May 2, 2010)

Okay... what resolution do they need to have? Amount of color restrictions, and so on? I might take a crac k at it...

Edit: saw it in your post, however, I've never played a Space Invaders game...


----------



## R2DJ (May 2, 2010)

Berthenk said:
			
		

> Okay... what resolution do they need to have? Amount of color restrictions, and so on? I might take a crac k at it...
> 
> Edit: saw it in your post, however, I've never played a Space Invaders game...


The space background will need to be 640 x 480 since that's the lowest res that I want to be supported. For the rest, think of them as objects in a simple flash game. I guess you can take a square the size of an earphone or a dime/50p coin and use that as the "base size" for all of them - but make the player's ship a tad wider. 

First enemy ship - normal size
Second enemy ship - slightly bigger with same design as first
Third enemy - maybe 1/4 size of player's ship and make it as "gruesome" as possible - considering the size, I wouldn't mind it to have too much design.

For the shots, make the enemies' one quite thick and long and for the player's one, make it thin and short.


----------



## R2DJ (May 3, 2010)

Anyone willing to do this for me?


----------



## azure0wind (May 3, 2010)

me!


----------



## R2DJ (May 3, 2010)

azure0wind said:
			
		

> me!


Seriously?


----------



## azure0wind (May 3, 2010)

yes. i'm making the background right now.

*Below is the background there are 2 back grounds*

2 backgrounds:
transparent background:




http://img39.imageshack.us/img39/723/skyv.png
non transparent background:




http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/2311/skyeo.jpg


----------



## R2DJ (May 3, 2010)

azure0wind said:
			
		

> yes. i'm making the background right now.
> 
> *Posts merged*
> 
> yes. i'm making the background right now.


Thank you really 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not to sound noobish but the term is actually "spaceship sprites". I will give you credit for everything.


----------



## azure0wind (May 3, 2010)

oh didn't see that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i can't make sprites. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



anyway i didn't see the "doomed" outer space. xD
should i make the doomed outer spaced?


----------



## R2DJ (May 3, 2010)

azure0wind said:
			
		

> oh didn't see that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just a simple background of the space "invaded and impossible to be recovered" would be nice. If you are gonna put other stuff such as abandoned ships, please make it a bit faded.

Oh and it's OK about the ship sprites. I found some. Do you know how to put pictures on a transparent background so when I put it in my game, the picture only moves, not a square.


----------



## R2DJ (May 3, 2010)

Haha the background is mint! I'm actually going after purple for the doomed theme. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## azure0wind (May 3, 2010)

Doomed Sky:




http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/7500/doomedsky.jpg


----------



## R2DJ (May 3, 2010)

azure0wind said:
			
		

> Doomed Sky:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one suits better. Thanks again!

BTW Does anyone know how to give credit to people's images posted on forums?


----------



## azure0wind (May 3, 2010)

wat do you mean by that?


----------



## R2DJ (May 3, 2010)

NVM...thanks a lot again. Now I can finally start my game


----------

